# How much will you pay for small or large pistol primers per 1000?



## Benchmark (Sep 15, 2020)

*How much will you pay for small or large pistol primers per 1000?*


----------



## Jester560 (Jun 22, 2020)

$50 per 1k max

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## gifbohane (May 24, 2020)

If I was desperate, meaning that I had none and ammo remained unavailable, I would go to $100


----------



## 1911 ADDICT (Oct 6, 2021)

I just found a cache of large pistol primers at my local Bass Pro Shop. I bought 1K CCI 300 and 1k Fed large pistol match. I paid 70 and 75 dollars for them, but that will keep me shooting a few weekends. I have plenty of all the other components. I am still looking for small pistol primers. The price was twice the old prices, but cheaper than the $150/K going rate around here.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Just bought 1K small magnum rifle. $114 and change, but the haz mat for shipping was about the $14, with another $12 for tax.
Great? No. The hazard of buying on line and the inability to find them for near two years.


----------



## gwpercle (Jun 8, 2018)

$30.00 ... maybe $35.00 . But you have to understand I had a good supply at $15.00 / K and then they went short and the price doubled to $30.00 ... after the dust settled local dealer had a sale $25.00 / K ... I saw this was becoming a coomon occurance and I hoarded in a Lifetime supply of primers ... I'm not playing this game of Have a Shortage - Double the price ... too dang old for games , I'm set for life : Primers , Powder, Lead , Bullet Moulds , Reloading Equiptment ...all paid for ...SWEET !


----------



## 1911 ADDICT (Oct 6, 2021)

gwpercle said:


> $30.00 ... maybe $35.00 . But you have to understand I had a good supply at $15.00 / K and then they went short and the price doubled to $30.00 ... after the dust settled local dealer had a sale $25.00 / K ... I saw this was becoming a coomon occurance and I hoarded in a Lifetime supply of primers ... I'm not playing this game of Have a Shortage - Double the price ... too dang old for games , I'm set for life : Primers , Powder, Lead , Bullet Moulds , Reloading Equiptment ...all paid for ...SWEET !


Interesting reply. I was pretty well stocked on components when this situation occurred. I even started casting 45s. After a while, because I enjoy shooting and not just hoarding, my supply of primers began to diminish. I managed to get a few bricks of primers at reasonable prices, but the supply dwindled. Scalpers prevailed, and this lot of primers is the first I have seen retail at current supposed retail prices. I still need a lot of small pistol primers. One thing that made me wonder though, is where you were buying primers for $15/K. My purchases are usually in bulk on sale, and $30 has seemed to be a pretty constant sale price in the past few years. How long ago did you buy those $15/K primers? I would like to get on their mailing list.

P.S. I was born during WW2, but I am not too old to play the game if it keeps me shooting.


----------



## gwpercle (Jun 8, 2018)

1911 ADDICT said:


> Interesting reply. I was pretty well stocked on components when this situation occurred. I even started casting 45s. After a while, because I enjoy shooting and not just hoarding, my supply of primers began to diminish. I managed to get a few bricks of primers at reasonable prices, but the supply dwindled. Scalpers prevailed, and this lot of primers is the first I have seen retail at current supposed retail prices. I still need a lot of small pistol primers. One thing that made me wonder though, is where you were buying primers for $15/K. My purchases are usually in bulk on sale, and $30 has seemed to be a pretty constant sale price in the past few years. How long ago did you buy those $15/K primers? I would like to get on their mailing list.
> 
> P.S. I was born during WW2, but I am not too old to play the game if it keeps me shooting.


 I must confess to starting loading and casting bullets in 1967 ... the $15.00/K primers were from 25 years ago when you could go to a gun show and find real bargins . I still have some Valmet Cast bullets 38cal. 158 gr SWC sized and lubed for $26.00 / K ...45 cal 200 gr. SWC 45 acp target , sized and lubed $30.00 / K ... those Valmet cast bullets were cheaper than what I could scrounge/buy lead & wheel weights cast and lube size them myself ... I bought several K's of bullets and many K's of primers ... the reason I remember is they all still have the price tags stuck on the boxes ... those days are long gone ... S35 or $40 primers would be nice ... with this inflation thats running amok ... the price per / K will probably be $50 to $75 ... I hope . But I got a lot of primers stashed ... at 72 the clocks running down... I should have enough to last me !
Gary


----------



## 1911 ADDICT (Oct 6, 2021)

Thanks for the explanation of the low priced primers. I was wondering how I had missed finding any at that price in the near past. I'm older than you, but I still don't want to stop shooting 500-1k/day at the range on an ideal day. 1911s are made to be shot. Mine are not safe queens. I keep a supply of ammo for emergencies, but as they say, life is short and it gets shorter by the day. Yes, I don't know what I will pay if need be, but I will probably pay it to shoot until I can't or my guns are imperiled. Each day is a gift from GOD. Enjoy it while you can and take a child hunting , fishing and shooting.


----------



## BCR#1 (Nov 22, 2021)

The last I bought were $35.00 + tax but I should have enough to last a few more years. I still say 2024 before back to normal on availability but maybe double the price to around $75.00 a brick.

Bill


----------



## Longcarbine (Aug 30, 2017)

I think the last primers I bought I paid $125 shipped for a 1000 small pistol off GB, not a good price but I've seen them twice that.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Longcarbine said:


> I think the last primers I bought I paid $125 shipped for a 1000 small pistol off GB, not a good price but I've seen them twice that.


I've seen way more than twice that, then nothing.
They are coming back, but at a premium.


----------



## 1911 ADDICT (Oct 6, 2021)

I stopped by Bass Pro Shop again yesterday and found CCI BR4 and CCI 250 primers on the shelf. I bought 1K 250s at $75, but passed on the BR4s at $125. I have plenty of BR4s and only use the for 6.5 CM Lapua small primer brass and don't want to use them for 223s. Life is good, take kids shooting, fishing' and hunting.


----------

